# Crypt Help!



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Crypt ID n info needed...*

Hi all,

Today i noticed 2 different crypts, which has been growing in my all crypt tank for the past 1 year, growing flower spathe. Just wondering why are they doing so as my tank is more than 1.5 feet high. Hope to give you guys updates on it. If possible could anyone halp ID it for me? Thanks..


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This can happen. Probably the plants really did produce the flower buds while growing submersed because they were large enough and growing well, and the day length provided was the right day length to trigger blooming. I once had about a dozen submersed C. pontederiifolia plants produce 1 or two flowers per plant after more than a year of submersed growth. The plants look like C. wendtii.


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

I guess you might be right! As the position where the plants are planted, were facing my window which provide morning sunlight. I don't think they will open though.. But will provide any updates if there are changes. Thanks..


----------

